# DIY fume hood for BHO extractions



## greenfriend (Nov 15, 2014)

I thought this might be useful for people making BHO. Recently, a guy near me blew up a 4-plex making wax, and another dude got arrested with a bho lab because neighbors smelled gas fumes. Point is, not everyone has a private secluded backyard in which to open blast. If you're going to blast inside you must use a fume hood or you too will blow yourself up.

If you have an extra 3k lying around, buy a used fume hood. If you don't build a simple one for a fraction of the price. You need only 4 things.

1) A plexiglass box (You will have to assemble this from plexiglass sheets)
2) purafil gridblok gas-phase air filter
3) AMCA Class A inline fan
4) ducting

You can make the hood any dimension you want, but the pieces must be cut very precisely so that there are no gaps. Assemble a cube using metal brackets with 1/2 of one side cut out for access to the inside of the hood. 

Put the filter in between the hood and the fan just like a carbon filter on your growroom exhaust and attach the ducting. Done. No smell, no boom.

Getting a AMCA Class A fan is crucial because they are sparkless, thus won't ignite any flammable gases should they make it past the filter.


----------

